# Postcounter



## Valnar93 (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffies

Was extrem an der Community stört, sind die Leute, die zu jedem noch schon 10000x beantwortetem Thema es wiederholen müssen. 1x reicht ja, oder?

Meistens sind es nur Postcounter-Pusher und seeehr häufig ist es auch recht peinlich...

Wie wärs, wenn man den Postcounter einfach abschaffen würde? Ich bin der Meinung, dass dieser sinnlose Spam dann vorbeigehen würde...

mfg


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß eh nicht, was es bringt, seinen Post-Counter zu pushen, daher
/sign


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Mai 2009)

ich würde behaupten, dass nur ein teil der flames und des spams aufhören würde.
aber nichtsdestotrotz wäre es sicherlich mal interessant, wie das ohne postcounter aussehen würde, und ohne würd mich egtl auch nicht stören... von daher hab ich mal für dafür gestimmt, dass er weg kann.


----------



## Benrok (25. Mai 2009)

Es würde einige Threads sicher übersichtlicher gestalten da z.B. eine Frage nicht 30 mal beantwortet wird.


----------



## Klunker (25. Mai 2009)

Ich bemerke, dass nur im Wow Forum, und da ist das wirklich schlimm. Ständig /vote 4 close usw und dann 10 mal die gleiche anwort, obwohl schon stunden dazwischen liegen, aber ich denke das hat nichts mit dem postcpunter zu tun. Die Leute haben einfach nur das bedürfnis was zu sagen. Ich beachte eh keine posts, die keinen ava haben^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2009)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn man den Postcounter einfach abschaffen würde? Ich bin der Meinung, dass dieser sinnlose Spam dann vorbeigehen würde...


Muss nicht sein,man würde evtl. trotzdem mitspamen. Aus langeweile oder sonst was.


----------



## Valnar93 (25. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Muss nicht sein,man würde evtl. trotzdem mitspamen. Aus langeweile oder sonst was.



Ganz wird es nie aufhören, das ist klar. 

Aber es wär ein guter Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Mai 2009)

Mir fehlt eine dritte Antwort.
Also ob Postcounter oder nicht , das ist mir völlig egal. Hat mich noch nie interessiert. 

Aber an dem Problem ändert das nichts.

Schau mal ins Blizzardforum, dann weisst du was ich meine.


----------



## chopi (25. Mai 2009)

Und jetzt der alte Forenhase,der sich an einen Thread errinert:

Ich glaub,im gudw-forum gabs den gleichen Thread schon ma,sogar mit Bluepost,wie das hier neuerdings heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2009)

Postcounter hat keine Bedeutung außer für das eigene "Befinden" *g* - ca. wie die Abstimmung hier - die keinen Einfluss auf den Fortbestand des Postcounters hat.
Der Postcounter hat beispielsweise auch keinerlei Einflussung oder Bedeutung bei der Wahl neuer Moderatoren.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der Postcounter hat beispielsweise auch keinerlei Einflussung oder Bedeutung bei der Wahl neuer Moderatoren.


WAAAS? hat er nicht?  omg, dann kann ich mich ja gleich hier abmelden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Postcounter hat keine Bedeutung außer für das eigene "Befinden" *g* - ca. wie die Abstimmung hier - die keinen Einfluss auf den Fortbestand des Postcounters hat.
> Der Postcounter hat beispielsweise auch keinerlei Einflussung oder Bedeutung bei der Wahl neuer Moderatoren.


UNd ich dachte immer? Aber Zam nein das kannst du mir nicht antun buhuuuu


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2009)

Ich würde den Postcounter eh irgendwann gern mal in das hier umwandeln:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Im ernst? o-O Gut erklär mir mal eins:
Was soll HP heißen? Bzw was bringt sie?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Im ernst? o-O Gut erklär mir mal eins:
> Was soll HP heißen? Bzw was bringt sie?


schätze ma health-points...
wenn die am ende sind, weil du nur mist schreibst, wirste gekickt... *fg*


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schätze ma health-points...
> wenn die am ende sind, weil du nur mist schreibst, wirste gekickt... *fg*


Ok und die Mana Punkte?
Exp kann ich mir selbst erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2009)

Das "welcher wert ist was" kann man mit der Mod frei definieren. *g*


----------



## Greeki (26. Mai 2009)

Boah Zam bitte nicht sowas einführen! BITTE ICH FLEHE DICH AN!


----------



## Dalmus (26. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Und jetzt der alte Forenhase,der sich an einen Thread errinert:
> 
> Ich glaub,im gudw-forum gabs den gleichen Thread schon ma,sogar mit Bluepost,wie das hier neuerdings heisst
> 
> ...


Japp. An den hab ich mich auch direkt erinnert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Zams Mod schaut wirklich interessant aus. Wäre ich auch dafür.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich würde den Postcounter eh irgendwann gern mal in das hier umwandeln:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wohooo jaaa zam bitte bitte bitte zu geil!

edit: ich hab noma geguckt woher ich das kenne jetzt weiß ich wieder das hab ich schon mal im Chaos Empire (Mod für D2) Forum gesehn und zwar gibts da dann auch noch pro level andere Monster die als Avatar angezeigt werden und glaub noch n paar lustige sachen aber das guck ich noma nach wenn ich daheim bin

PS: bitte machen!!! ^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich würde den Postcounter eh irgendwann gern mal in das hier umwandeln:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geil giev ;D
dann muss ich aber bisle spammen um auf lvl 100 zu kommen wa'^^


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich würde den Postcounter eh irgendwann gern mal in das hier umwandeln:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das wär ja nice

nur her damit


----------



## Scrätcher (26. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich würde den Postcounter eh irgendwann gern mal in das hier umwandeln:



Schlichtweg genial!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ABER! Einen Wunsch hätte ich!:

Könnte man statt so nem unnützen Manabalken auch nen Wutbalken und ne Aggroanzeige kriegen?

Gerade eine Aggroanzeige wäre in manchem Thread nicht schlecht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (26. Mai 2009)

Ich wäre eher dafür, dass man zukünftig Posts bewerten kann, bzw sich für Posts bedanken. So kann man wenigstens sehen ob die 6k Posts nur Quantität oder auch Qualität beinhalten.


----------



## PARAS.ID (26. Mai 2009)

Ich würd' ja die Bewertungen von Posts (Ähnlcih dem Kommentarsystem) mir wünschen.
Und DAS soll dann öffentl. gemacht werden können*grins.

Aber das würd' wahrscheinlich auchnur zur Diffamierung genutzt werden.

EDIT.: Sin was first!


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich würde den Postcounter eh irgendwann gern mal in das hier umwandeln:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ohja, supi Idee. =)


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Mai 2009)

Zam du siehst, Zuspruch auf allen Ebenen also GIEEEEV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Ich würd' ja die Bewertungen von Posts (Ähnlcih dem Kommentarsystem) mir wünschen.
> Und DAS soll dann öffentl. gemacht werden können*grins.
> 
> Aber das würd' wahrscheinlich auchnur zur Diffamierung genutzt werden.
> ...



Wahrscheinlich auch nur? Zu 10000% 
Darum gibt es auch keine Profil-Bewertungen.


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Zam du siehst, Zuspruch auf allen Ebenen also GIEEEEV
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schrieb  .."gern mal"  ... nicht "sofort" oder "demnächst" .. und Zuspruch auf allen Ebenen ist etwas übertrieben. *g*


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Mai 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich wäre eher dafür, dass man zukünftig Posts bewerten kann, bzw sich für Posts bedanken. So kann man wenigstens sehen ob die 6k Posts nur Quantität oder auch Qualität beinhalten.


Genau das funktioniert nicht. Das wurde schon sehr oft besprochen und auch begründet.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich schrieb  .."gern mal"  ... nicht "sofort" oder "demnächst" .. und Zuspruch auf allen Ebenen ist etwas übertrieben. *g*



Wieso übertrieben... ich bin dafür und ich zähle MINDESTENS für 3 Ebenen *rumroll*


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich auch nur? Zu 10000%
> Darum gibt es auch keine Profil-Bewertungen.



cool ich bekomm alles pöse bewertungen dann und dann steht untendrann "pöser user vorsicht bissig" 
*lach*

und mit den hp und manabalken können wir dann battles machen dann sind die spam games weg dann gibts forums games


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> cool ich bekomm alles pöse bewertungen dann und dann steht untendrann "pöser user vorsicht bissig"
> *lach*
> 
> und mit den hp und manabalken können wir dann battles machen dann sind die spam games weg dann gibts forums games


n browsergame mit forum accs wie geil XD

ne das kannst nid machen weil dann müssen alle spammen um schnell n hohes lvl zu erreichen XD
wobei dir könnts egal seni minas XD


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

me vs razyl the epic fight 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich würds mir lustig vorstellen
das man dann seinen buffed buddy skillen kann und mit dem spielen könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (26. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und mit den hp und manabalken können wir dann battles machen dann sind die spam games weg dann gibts forums games



jiiiiHAAAA! 

*Tank sucht Forumgruppe zum Threadraiden*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (26. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht sollte man es lieber so machen das wenn jeder die Antwort nochmal wiederholt diese Beiträge gelöscht werden????
Sry aber spammen ist hier echt leicht gemacht, man kann in nem Thread wo es um Verteidigungswertung bei WoW geht ruhig mit 1-2 anderen über seine Katze reden----> Kein Mod interessiert es.


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> me vs razyl the epic fight
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieso ich gegen dich? o_O


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Mai 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man es lieber so machen das wenn jeder die Antwort nochmal wiederholt diese Beiträge gelöscht werden????
> Sry aber spammen ist hier echt leicht gemacht, man kann in nem Thread wo es um Verteidigungswertung bei WoW geht ruhig mit 1-2 anderen über seine Katze reden----> Kein Mod interessiert es.


wobei ich jetzt sagen muss sowas find ich eher gut, ich meine es ist doch schön wenn du mit wildfremenden leuten ruhig und nett über gemeinsamkeiten etc reden kannst.
Das macht doch genau das internet aus, klar das thema sollte nicht gänzlich außer acht gelassen werden aber n bissl smaltalk zwischendurch is das den sooo schlimm.

Klar Grenzen müssen gezogen werden aber wenns jetzt mal in nem thread wirklcih friedlich zu geht und der halt dann gar nix mehr mit dem Thema zu tun hat warum der userschaft die freude nehmen das bringt doch auch nix so seh ich das mal (jaaa dafür GÄBS ja das irc aber von der arbeit aus kommen viele da leider nicht hin und dann müssen wir für usnere kreativpausen halt was anderes suchen)

wie gesagt solangs friedlich ist sollte es eig kein problem sein wobei wenn DANN auch nur ein einziger flame kommt -> sofort closen ganz klar
*hust* aber wir schweifen ab

giev neues postcounterwhateverdesign!!!!


----------



## Scrätcher (26. Mai 2009)

Jetzt wo die Idee erstmal draussen ist, den Avatar zu einer Rollenspielcharanzeige umzubauen hätt ich noch eine! oO

Kennt ihr Legends of the green Dragon?

So ne Art Browsergame wo jeder drann rumbasteln darf. Z.B. www.lotgd.de  ob man sowas auch fürs Buffedforum umschreiben könnte?

Dann muß man halt nicht nicht den Drachen im Wald suchen sondern den Zam in der Redaktion! *gg*

*leise wegschleich*


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso ich gegen dich? o_O


Wegen euerm Postcounter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

weil de anderen vermutlich lowi lvl haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (27. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin gegen das komische Teil von ZAM. Wozu brauch man so einen Quark, etwa damit man sich cool fühlen kann? 
Ich denke, das Forum ist dafür gedacht um sich auszutauschen, bzw. um zu kommunizieren. Und nicht für irgendeinen Schwanzvergleich


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Mai 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> Also ich bin gegen das komische Teil von ZAM. Wozu brauch man so einen Quark, etwa damit man sich cool fühlen kann?
> Ich denke, das Forum ist dafür gedacht um sich auszutauschen, bzw. um zu kommunizieren. Und nicht für irgendeinen Schwanzvergleich


und was ist bitte der postcounter XD


----------



## b1ubb (28. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und was ist bitte der postcounter XD



Der Beitragszähler.

Meiner Meinung nach, jeder der auf diesen Beitragszähler schaut, hat nicht 
alle Latten am Zaun.

Was interessiert es mich, viele Posts der User gemacht hat, von daher stört es mich auch nicht
wieviel ich hab oder ein anderer.

Ganz einfach.
Ein User ist nicht mehr Wert nur weil er jetzt mehr Posts hat als ich.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2009)

seh ich auch so. darum antworte ich auch im hexerforum auf threads von leuten mit 1 post 
wie er jetzt skillen oder was auch immer soll und sag nid lies sticky du unter 10k posts person xD

najo gibt immer leute die sowas als highscore ansehen und weil sie nie oben sind fordern sie das der weg geht..


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Mai 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Der Beitragszähler.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach, jeder der auf diesen Beitragszähler schaut, hat nicht
> alle Latten am Zaun.
> ...


es KANN aber genau so als Schwanzvergleichsding herangezogen werden wie das Teil von Zam also das ist dann auch schon egal und das Teil von Zam sieht einfach cooler aus als so ne langweilige Zahl da unter dem Ava^^


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> Also ich bin gegen das komische Teil von ZAM. Wozu brauch man so einen Quark, etwa damit man sich cool fühlen kann?
> Ich denke, das Forum ist dafür gedacht um sich auszutauschen, bzw. um zu kommunizieren. Und nicht für irgendeinen Schwanzvergleich



Ohje - einige Leute denken einfach falsch. Die sind dann wohl geprägt von dem Erfolgs-Wahn, der bei jedem zweiten Spiel mittlerweile vorherrscht. Warte, wie heißt das Wort, dass die Einführung von Spielereien und Gimmiks ohne jeglichen Gedanken an blödsinnigen Erfolgsdruck beschreiben könnte.... moment ... ja.. SPASS wars.   Schade, dass einige das vergessen haben und in ihrer "Ich muss über alles Nölen sonst bin ich nicht glücklich"-Welt vor sich hin vegetieren.


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Der Beitragszähler.



Du existierst noch? :O Lange keine Beschwerden mehr gelesen - darum die Frage. *g*


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du existierst noch? :O Lange keine Beschwerden mehr gelesen - darum die Frage. *g*


LOL

Ich lieg grad am Boden vor lachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du existierst noch? :O Lange keine Beschwerden mehr gelesen - darum die Frage. *g*


:< so schlimm ist der b1ubb auch nid ;D


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (28. Mai 2009)

*Postcounter, ja oder nein?!*     	 	Postcounter, JA ich will ihn behalten.  	 [ *24* ]  	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [53.33%]   	Postcounter, NEIN weg damit!  	 [ *21* ]  	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [46.67%]

So Zam wo ist der Postcounter ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

53.33% Prozent sind dafür so ein Postcounter einzuführen! 

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> :< so schlimm ist der b1ubb auch nid ;D



Hab ich auch nie behauptet. :O


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> 53.33% Prozent sind dafür so ein Postcounter einzuführen!



Darum ging es bei dieser Umfrage überhaupt nicht - ich hab das nur in den Raum geworfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (28. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Darum ging es bei dieser Umfrage überhaupt nicht - ich hab das nur in den Raum geworfen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und wir haben's dankbar aufgefangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon alles in die Wege geleitet wegen der Mod? *g*


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Schon alles in die Wege geleitet wegen der Mod? *g*



Das dauert noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das dauert noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ZAM wenn du das machst dann wird dir die Community ewig dankbar sein >.<


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2009)

zumindest die meisten ;D
könntest ja noch so im wincommander style oder so so richtig eins auf retro games style *hhrrrr*


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> zumindest die meisten ;D
> könntest ja noch so im wincommander style oder so so richtig eins auf retro games style *hhrrrr*


wechselbare styles made by minas XD


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ZAM wenn du das machst dann wird dir die Community ewig dankbar sein >.<



Das wird so schnell nichts. Wir haben ein Testforum, in dem wir solche Änderungen testen können.
Beim letzten Test hatte ich mehrere neue Module installiert - eines davon sorgt aber dafür, dass das Forum nicht mehr aufrufbar ist - die Analyse, welches Modul das verursacht ist momentan zeitlich nicht machbar - daher wird diese Änderung noch dauern.


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2009)

Wie kommt man in dieses Testforum?


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (29. Mai 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wie kommt man in dieses Testforum?



Gar nicht? ^^ das Test Forum ist für die Buffed Mitarbeiter Gedacht und Nicht für die Normalen Benutzer.

Das Sie eben Sachen Test können.


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2009)

Ich will aber auch testen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das wird so schnell nichts. Wir haben ein Testforum, in dem wir solche Änderungen testen können.
> Beim letzten Test hatte ich mehrere neue Module installiert - eines davon sorgt aber dafür, dass das Forum nicht mehr aufrufbar ist - die Analyse, welches Modul das verursacht ist momentan zeitlich nicht machbar - daher wird diese Änderung noch dauern.



Lass die Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Hektik... wir können warten!
Remember... we're Gamer... waitin' is part of the job... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2009)

kaffe trinken und auf den server warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber freut mich dases zumindest schonmal getestet wird = immerhin ne chanse auch umgesetzt zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (29. Mai 2009)

Wird durch das Level Ding von Zam nicht noch viel mehr gespamt als jetzt schon?


----------



## Rappi (30. Mai 2009)

Das glaube ich auch. Gerade, wenn das Levelsystem noch neu ist, werden viele versuchen, möglichst schnell aufzusteigen und das würde zu noch mehr Spam führen.


----------



## Tabuno (30. Mai 2009)

Was habt ihr denn mit euerm Spam? Zeigt mir mal einen Thread, der irgendwie voll gespammt ist.

Als Spam [spæm] oder Junk (englisch für ‚Abfall‘ oder ‚Plunder‘) werden unerwünschte, in der Regel auf elektronischem Weg übertragene Nachrichten bezeichnet, die dem Empfänger unverlangt zugestellt werden und häufig werbenden Inhalt haben. Dieser Vorgang wird Spamming oder Spammen genannt, der Verursacher Spammer.
Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## Alcasim (31. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn mit euerm Spam? Zeigt mir mal einen Thread, der irgendwie voll gespammt ist.



Das ganze Forum besteht mittlerweile aus Müll und Spam

im übrigen, habe so eine Umfrage schonmal gestartet, mit einer Mehrheit die den Postcounter abschaffen wollte. Buffed hat sich einen scheiss dafür interessiert, hab sogar mehrmals ZAM und andere Admins angeschrieben. Keine Antwort

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=38913&hl=


----------



## Lillyan (31. Mai 2009)

Bei deiner Umfrage haben gerade 139 Member mitgemacht... dies ist nur ein seeeeehr kleiner Teil der Community und selbst da war das Ergebnis relativ knapp. Meiner Meinung (als User) nach ist eine Umfrage mit der Beteiligung und dem Ergebnis kein Grund zu handeln.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juni 2009)

139 Beteiligte von ner Community mit n paar tausend Membern das ist weiß Gott kein Grund zum handeln


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Juni 2009)

wenn überhaupt, dann im forumspielebereich den postcounter abschalten^^

was das hp/mana/xp system soll, ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xp okay, aber der rest?


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Juni 2009)

Einfach überhaupt keinen Beitragszähler mehr und gut ist.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juni 2009)

Lasst den armen zähler doch seine arbeit tun..
Er Zählt wieviele Posts ihr habt. Punkt schluss ende aus. Es gibt keine Highscore auflistung wie "Ihr seit user nummer xxx und in unserem ranking auf platz xxy"

Najo was solls auch ohne postcounter würd ich weiter schreiben da es einfach spass macht ..


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wenn überhaupt, dann im forumspielebereich den postcounter abschalten^^



Guter Vorschlag - Erledigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (3. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Guter Vorschlag - Erledigt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Eine kurze Frage dazu sind dann jetzt im Spiele Forum die Zähl und Alphabetspiele immer noch verboten oder jetzt nicht mehr da der postcounter oder wie das ding heißt nicht mehr aktiv ist?

Oder ist es dann eingegrenzt verboten?

Oder ist es jetzt erlaubt? Soweit ich weiß wurde das verboten wegen diesen pushen von den postcounter.

Frag da nur nochmal zur Sicherheit nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Rappi (3. Juni 2009)

Die Abschaffung im Forenspiele-Forum finde ich jetzt nicht so sinnvoll, da es nichts daran ändert, dass in den anderen Foren immer noch häufig gespannt wird.


----------



## Tabuno (3. Juni 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage dazu sind dann jetzt im Spiele Forum die Zähl und Alphabetspiele immer noch verboten oder jetzt nicht mehr da der postcounter oder wie das ding heißt nicht mehr aktiv ist?


Super Idee. Seh ich genau so. Öffnet wieder den 'Die böse 7' Thread. =)


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juni 2009)

gehen alle ins wow allgemein wohoo
tipp @zam lass den counter am laufen udn viele spammen dort und dafür sonst nirgends


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage dazu sind dann jetzt im Spiele Forum die Zähl und Alphabetspiele immer noch verboten oder jetzt nicht mehr da der postcounter oder wie das ding heißt nicht mehr aktiv ist?



Nein - Zählspiele, also absichtliche Spamm-Spiele sind weiterhin nicht erwünscht.



Rappi schrieb:


> Die Abschaffung im Forenspiele-Forum finde ich jetzt nicht so sinnvoll, da es nichts daran ändert, dass in den anderen Foren immer noch häufig gespannt wird.



Wo, also in welcher Zeile, in welchen Kommentar, in welcher Anmerkung steht auch nur Ansatzweise, dass das Spielforum weg ist oder abgeschaltet wird? Bitte lesen, dann posten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Minastirit schrieb:


> tipp @zam lass den counter am laufen udn viele spammen dort und dafür sonst nirgends



Guter Tipp - wird gleich ignoriert. ;-)


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juni 2009)

dann halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 najo mir egal solange das fun forum nicht abgeschafft wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Guter Vorschlag - Erledigt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ZAM du entäuscht mich.

Sehr schlechte Entscheidung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wo, also in welcher Zeile, in welchen Kommentar, in welcher Anmerkung steht auch nur Ansatzweise, dass das Spielforum weg ist oder abgeschaltet wird? Bitte lesen, dann posten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


in welcher zeile hat er denn geschrieben, dass das forum weg ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rappi schrieb:


> Die Abschaffung im Forenspiele-Forum finde ich jetzt nicht so sinnvoll, da es nichts daran ändert, dass in den anderen Foren immer noch häufig gespannt wird.


die abschaffung IM forenspiele-forum (also die des counters), nicht die abschaffung DES forenspiele-forums
bitte erst lesen, dann posten... *fg*


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Lasst den armen zähler doch seine arbeit tun..
> Er Zählt wieviele Posts ihr habt. Punkt schluss ende aus. *Es gibt keine Highscore auflistung wie "Ihr seit user nummer xxx und in unserem ranking auf platz xxy"*
> 
> Najo was solls auch ohne postcounter würd ich weiter schreiben da es einfach spass macht ..


nein? http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=M...&filter=ALL


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> in welcher zeile hat er denn geschrieben, dass das forum weg ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Siehe Zitat - Es klang nach der Aufstellung einer Behauptung zu einer Handlung die weder stattfand noch angekündigt oder angedacht wurde.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Siehe Zitat - Es klang nach der Aufstellung einer Behauptung zu einer Handlung die weder stattfand noch angekündigt oder angedacht wurde.


hmm, für mich klang das grade in dem zusammenhang nicht so :>
:


ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wenn überhaupt, dann im forumspielebereich den postcounter abschalten^^





ZAM schrieb:


> Guter Vorschlag - Erledigt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Rappi schrieb:


> Die Abschaffung *im* Forenspiele-Forum finde ich jetzt nicht so sinnvoll, da es nichts daran ändert, dass in den anderen Foren immer noch häufig gespannt wird.


also war die handlung des postcounter abschaffens im spieleforum doch angedacht, bzw schon durchgeführt, als er das gepostet hatte, oder versteh ich da grad was vollkommen falsch?:S



riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein? http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=M...&filter=ALL



zomg nur 7.?? muss...mehr...posten... 
epenis...muss...wachsen...


----------



## Dalmus (4. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> also war die handlung des postcounter abschaffens im spieleforum doch angedacht, bzw schon durchgeführt, als er das gepostet hatte, oder versteh ich da grad was vollkommen falsch?:S


Nö, imho richtig gelesen und richtig interpretiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grüne schrieb:


> zomg nur 7.?? muss...mehr...posten...
> epenis...muss...wachsen...


Ach, solange wir vor Zam sind, ist die Welt doch in Ordnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein? http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=M...&filter=ALL


hmm ok .. aber da steht kein highscore button :< schniff

@brille versuchs
kuk auf deinen counter
spam irgend nen misst ins spieleforum freu dich das der beitragszähler nicht mehr zählen will :O


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm ok .. aber da steht kein highscore button :< schniff
> 
> @brille versuchs
> kuk auf deinen counter
> spam irgend nen misst ins spieleforum freu dich das der beitragszähler nicht mehr zählen will :O


Ist doch egal. :> Aber schade das man trotzdem keine Zählspiele machen darf, der Postcounter geht doch eh nicht hoch... und mir gehts ja nur um den Spaß dabei. ^^


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht was genau für Probleme ihr habt wegen den Postcounter. Normal ließt man doch nur im Forum, dass was auf der weißen Fläche steht mit schwarzen Buchstaben und nicht das links, wie viel Beiträge er hat, wie er heißt, was fürn Avatar er hat. Das ist doch fällig egal ;p


Aber was zählt: Wann er beigetreten ist, oldschool buffed user > all !

*duck und wegrenn*


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wann er beigetreten ist, oldschool buffed user > all !


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe eigentlich nichts gegen den Postcounter, bis jetzt hat er noch niemandem geschadet.
Aber das Dings von ZAM soll kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber das Dings von ZAM soll kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine Zeit dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Keine Zeit dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach was, dass hat ganz klar Priorität.


----------



## Redryujin (22. Juni 2009)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn man den Postcounter einfach abschaffen würde? Ich bin der Meinung, dass dieser sinnlose Spam dann vorbeigehen würde...
> 
> mfg




Ich wäre dagegen. In jeden Forum gibt es ja diesen Beitragszähler, aber hier in diesen Forum scheint dieser Zähler ein Problem sein.

Ich denke mal den meisten Interesiert der Beitragszähler überhaupt nicht wie mir. Mal ehrlich wenn interesiert es ob jetzt jemand 10 Beiträge, 100 Beiträge, 1000 Beiträge oder auch 10000 Beiträge hat?

Das einzige was ich über meinen Beitragszähler denke ist "Mensch wo habe ich denn schon so viele Beiträge geschrieben?"

Vielleicht könnte man diesen Balken da wegnehmen der sich füllt. Wenn man 10, 50, 250, 500, 1000 Beiträge schreibt. Wahrscheinlich möchten da auch ein paar das der Balken schnell voll wird.
Eine Abschaffung bei den Balken könnte man vielleicht mal Probieren, da anscheinend die meisten auf Erfolge ausgerichtet sind.

Ein anderer Grund könnte auch sein das sie Mods und admins zum Vorbild nehmen und auch mods werden wollen. Die meisten Mods haben soweit ich bis jetzt gesehen habe über mehrere 1000 Beiträge. Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll den Beitragszähler von Mods und Admins auszublenden damit man ihn nicht mehr sehen kann. Vielleicht denken die meisten doch wenn sie soviele Beiträge haben wie ein Mod können sie selber bald Mod werden. Ein Irrtum natürlich.

Ich bin dafür den Beitragszähler überall im Forum aktiv zu lassen, sonst würde mir selbst auch der Vergleich fehlen.

Hier nochmal die Kurzfassung.

Beitragszähler allgmein ist unintersant, aber die Erfolgserlebnise mit Balken sollte man ausblenden sowie die Mod und Admin Beitragzähler.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juni 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich denke mal den meisten Interesiert der Beitragszähler überhaupt nicht wie mir. Mal ehrlich wenn interesiert es ob jetzt jemand 10 Beiträge, 100 Beiträge, 1000 Beiträge oder auch 10000 Beiträge hat?


Der Postcounter zeigt einfach die Aktivität eines Users an, mehr nicht.


----------



## Sin (19. Dezember 2009)

Sorry für die Threadnecromantie, aber wollte nicht extra nen neuen Thread dafür aufmachen.

Meine Frage: Wie schauts eigentlich aus mit dem XP Balken? ^^


----------



## ZAM (22. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Sorry für die Threadnecromantie, aber wollte nicht extra nen neuen Thread dafür aufmachen.
> 
> Meine Frage: Wie schauts eigentlich aus mit dem XP Balken? ^^



Die gibts für die neue Forenversion noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (22. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich wäre eher dafür, dass man zukünftig Posts bewerten kann, bzw sich für Posts bedanken. So kann man wenigstens sehen ob die 6k Posts nur Quantität oder auch Qualität beinhalten.




Fänd ich auch besser als nen ekligen mana/HP balken...der mich dann irgendwie an wow erinnert -.- (nix gegen wow)...oder doch ^^


----------



## normansky (23. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

in wirklich jedem billigstem oder kostenlosem Board gibt es immer wieder diesen völlig sinnlosen "Postcounter"... den man aber Gott sei Dank recht einfach abstellen kann!

In fast allen Foren, mit ernsthaftem Inhalt, wurde dies auch bereits so gehandhabt! Das ist kein Witz, schaut euch mal Foren von Studenten oder Erwachsenen Leuten an, da wird dies in gut 90% genau so gehandhabt!
Entweder macht man das dann ohne Counter, oder manche führen dann ein sogenanntes "Rennomeesystem" ein, wo dann die User die Beiträge anderer User als hilfreich oder Spam bewerten können. Dies ist z.B. bei einem vBulletin Board sehr gut machbar.

Hier würde dies nicht funktionieren, was nicht zuletzt an dem Altersdurchschnitt der User liegt! Wer will denn ständig diesen Aufwand der Kontrolle auf sich nehmen?

Einzige brauchbare Alternative wäre eine komplette Abschaltung des Postcounters, was aber wiederum vielen jüngeren Usern den Spass an dem Forum nehmen würde, b.z.w. würden sie weniger hier her kommen... da sie ja durch sinnlose Postings keinen Vorteil mehr hätten...
Das wäre dann wiederum den Betreibern der Seite ein Dorn im Auge!


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Muss nicht sein,man würde evtl. trotzdem mitspamen. Aus langeweile oder sonst was.



/sign
Abgesehen davon....

Ohne Spamer ist ein Forum sowas von rotzend langweilig ...


----------



## normansky (25. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> /sign
> Abgesehen davon....
> 
> Ohne Spamer ist ein Forum sowas von rotzend langweilig ...



Klar, wer als 16 jähriger innerhalb von 7 Monaten fast 1500 Postings erreicht, hätte damit seine Probleme!


----------



## Arosk (25. Dezember 2009)

Geh mal ins Offi Forum. Da gibts auch keinen Postcounter und trotzdem antworten Leute 5 mal dasselbe. Postcounter entfernen würde garnichts bringen.


----------



## Tabuno (25. Dezember 2009)

Guckt euch doch alleine mal das WoW-Forum an. Da gibts auch keinen Counter und trotzdem ist das Niveau nicht sehr hoch.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Klar, wer als 16 jähriger innerhalb von 7 Monaten fast 1500 Postings erreicht, hätte damit seine Probleme!


Denkst du echt, etwas ändert sich, weil ein Postcounter fehlt? Der Großteil würde immer noch, gefühlte 100 mal, dasselbe posten. Der Postcounter hat einen Sinn, den manche hier anscheinend nicht erkennen


----------



## F-S-N (25. Dezember 2009)

Auch ohne Postcounter wird Geflamet.


----------



## madmurdock (10. Januar 2010)

Gehört einfach in jedes Forum so wie das Salz in die Suppe.

Klar wird sie so manchmal versalzen, aber ein fader Geschmack ist auch nicht das Wahre.


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

So neue Forenversion

können wir jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


integrieren?^^


----------



## Lillyan (14. Januar 2010)

Lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

ach schade^^


----------



## Dabow (14. Januar 2010)

Da bin ich geteilter Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicherlich würden dann ein paar wenige aufhören alles neu zu editieren oder einfach nur /sign zu posten
( was ich auch schon gemacht habe )

Aber ob die Zahl der Postcount pusher dann wirklich nennenswert sinken würde ... ich denke nicht!
Ich bin für den Count 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mag das, wenn die Zahl immer ein wenig steigt.
Und meist schreib ich auch recht informative Sachen, die weiterhelfen und einfach zum schmunzeln verleiten.

Und Leute, schreibt doch mal was in den " Danke buffed.de " Thread. Da würd ich mich freuen. 
Unter meiner Signatur ist der Link zu finden.


----------

